# Saving and Sharing Tours in Power Map Preview



## parkerbelt (Oct 10, 2014)

I've created a tour in Power Map Preview and I emailed it to my home computer, which doesn't have Power Map Preview and the Map is not available. 

Can I share Power Map Tours with people who don't have Power Map installed on their computers and if so, how do I do it?


----------



## scottsen (Oct 11, 2014)

Since you are getting to love (no answer), I would use the "Send a Frown" option.  I know the powermap team directly gets emails on those and will likely answer.


----------



## parkerbelt (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks scottsen. How might I do that? Do I just reply with a frown emoticon?


----------



## scottsen (Oct 13, 2014)

My powermap isn't working, so I can't even see it -- but I believe there is a button for power map somewhere that is literally "send a frown".  When you click it, it fires up an email msg for you to send.


----------



## samrad (Oct 16, 2014)

send a smile/frown: i think its in the upper right of the window.

A way to share it would be to save it out to a video (create video button in the ribbon), then you can play it back on any machine that can play videos. though if you want to load it into Excel, I think you'll need to install power map.


----------

